# Isolation pad



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm getting a isolation pad for my SVS pb-10 and was wondering if I need to take the little soft spikes off of the bottom when it's on the pad?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would or the spikes will likely go through the pad via concentration of weight and negate any isolation you may get from the pad. 2 different schools of thought:

- Isolate the sub from the structure

- Couple the sub to the structure to prevent cabinet movement

Bryan


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

It depends on the type of isolation pad you are using (thin or thick). 

With my PB-10, I placed it on an Auralex Gramma (good fit BTW) and the nubby feet (not really spikes) did not interfere since the Gramma is quite thick.

FWIW, the Gramma was very useful in isolating the sub and since my theater is on the 2nd floor of a frame construction house this really helped out a lot--diminishing low frequency sounds in the other rooms as well as improving (at least to my ears) the bass clarity in the listening room.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That is the one I ordered. So I will leave the knobys on there


----------

